# Uk based bargain on Chosera 5000



## Flee (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just purchased a Chosera 5000 grit stone from eBay.co.uk for £39.99 plus 4.99 postage.
I know that this may not seem the best bargain to all out there but is very cheap for the uk.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Japanese-5000-grit-deluxe-waterstone-/160738582412?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6463588409880871149

I saw this listed and from the description and picture thought that it may be a chosera 5000 grit stone even though there is no mention of chosera.
The stone arrived this morning very well packed and is definetly a brand new fully boxed chosera.
I thought I would post this here as the seller still has 4 more at the moment if anyone is interested in a bargain.


----------



## Rottman (Feb 20, 2012)

That really is a bargain!


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 20, 2012)

Ach the one thing I don't need is a finishing stone but I might go for this. I'll give it a little more time and maybe get one. They're £76 + shipping at Edenwebshops so this really is a bargain. Thanks for sharing it and having the balls to actually buy one. Anyone think it would be worth getting this if I have a Rika 5k a King 4k and a King 6k?


----------



## TB_London (Feb 20, 2012)

Just grabbed one, been after one for ages, cheers for the heads up.
If you're happy with your rika 5k then no need, but I really like the feel and the edge when I tried Will's


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 20, 2012)

Mount it on something before using it or risk it breaking. The 5k Choseras are prone to snapping in half very easily. 

As for it being worth it compared to the Rika, I'd say no for double bevels but yes for yanagibas especially if you have or plan on getting a 10k Chosera.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah well I went and got one :surrendar:. Only 2 left now. I bet that guy is scratching his head right now. If only he knew.....

Was actually watching a 10k SS on ebay the other day but it went for big bucks so there seemingly are people in the UK who know their stuff about stones


----------



## TB_London (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah waterstones on eBay uk can go for silly money sometimes, I've missed out on quite a few stones some have gone higher than they cost new....


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 20, 2012)

It is also funny to see how popular Global branded stuff is in the UK. Global stones always go for a fortune, yet here is one that is probably much better and hardly anyone notices. I think the 10k SS went for nearly what it cost new which is incredibly stupid


----------



## Flee (Feb 21, 2012)

By the way I Forgot to mention this is the version with base so hopefully shouldn't crack. 
I bought a naniwa 8000 snow white from the same seller a couple of weeks ago and had been keeping my eyes open for a stone to go before it when I saw this one. Strangely they listed the snow white as a naniwa but not the chosera.


----------



## WillC (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like my chosera 5K. I payed allot more than this for it! Mine needed flatting down a good way before I got a very nice feel from the stone. Also dry them out very slowly. My bread bin no longer has bread in, it has some moist cardboard to store stones slightly damp.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Mount it on something before using it or risk it breaking. The 5k Choseras are prone to snapping in half very easily.


Is it really a common issue, my Choseras have been getting a fair amount of use lately and it would kill me to lose one.


----------



## Schtoo (Feb 24, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Is it really a common issue, my Choseras have been getting a fair amount of use lately and it would kill me to lose one.



I've had at least 3 reports from folks who've had 'fragility issues' with Choseras, notoriously the 5K.

Mostly it's letting them dry too quickly, and the surface 'crazes' with lots of very small cracks. But because of that, it's also a distinct sign that they're not 'tough' and if merely quick drying is enough to cause trouble, then it's no great leap of the imagination to realize they'll likely break if you're not careful. 

Good luck with them. Their fragility doesn't stop me using them though. I don't use mine often, and only the 5K now, but still, the fragility issues aren't a problem so long as you're reasonable with them.


(I prefer stones I don't need to take great care with. If those stones also work better, whoopee for me.)


Stu.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 24, 2012)

Not to sound stupid, but how do you let a stone dry too quickly? Do you mean leaving the stone to dry somewhere that is too warm?


----------



## Schtoo (Feb 24, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Not to sound stupid, but how do you let a stone dry too quickly? Do you mean leaving the stone to dry somewhere that is too warm?



Yep, or with circulating air. 

You need to be especially careful where/when the humidity is low. I think this is the key point, since the reports of cracked 5K Choseras are from Russia, Sweden and Australia. The first two in the winter, last one in the summer. 

The cracking is only on the surface, affects mounted and unmounted stones, and only if the stone is allowed to dry quickly by whatever means. 

I believe it's a case of the magnesia binder being less than tough, and when the outer layer dries it shrinks a little (Chosera move between wet and dry, flatten them just before use!) and the inside is still damp. Differential contraction, and hey presto, the outer dry layer gets cracks in it. 

It's always 'wet' around here, so it's not much of a problem normally. 

Sorry if I'm sounding like a party pooper here. Simple fact of the matter is that Chosera stones are not tough and durable, but shouldn't give any trouble so long as they're looked after. Almost every stone available has some Achilles heel in it, and that's the way it is. A truly flawless stone that has no bad attributes at all is something that is rare, and is not constant for everyone. 


Stu. 

(Who's got two stones that are as close to 'perfect' as it's possible to get. Everything else is a compromise, in one way or another...)


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Is it really a common issue, my Choseras have been getting a fair amount of use lately and it would kill me to lose one.




I've heard so many reports of this that I've lost count. Oh and my 5k cracked in half also.


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd love that 1 but shipping to states kills it for me


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 24, 2012)

Got my stone this morning and sharpened a couple of knives on it. I think I prefer the Rika for sharpening, the Chosera is much harder, but I haven't really used the knife yet. Surprised how big it is, way bigger than my other stones, about the same size as my King 800. Should be interesting to see how it performs in work tomorrow


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Feb 24, 2012)

My 5k cracked too some time ago, but I got a new one from my vendor. He said the problem was a bad batch. So far no problems at all with the new one.


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 27, 2012)

I nabbed the last one as a future investment


----------

